# Bad day



## huntrfish (Oct 16, 2009)

Was fishing Sabine Pass jetties a couple of weeks ago when this poor guy missed the boat cut and stuck his 24' Everglades on the jetty. They were stuck for about 15 min before another boat tied on to them and drug them on across the rocks. They hung around for about 5 min and fired up and headed offshore. Pretty sure I would have called it a day and went home. I was sick to my stomach for the guy.


----------



## huntrfish (Oct 16, 2009)

Added pic


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Looks like a mud flat. That is a jetty they are on?


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Ouch


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Wow...seems like if you hit a jetty at speed, you would want to inspect your hull for punctures before heading offshore. At the least, change into new pants or do some wading to clean matters up. LOL


----------



## Pafdrn (Jul 23, 2017)

bigfishtx said:


> Looks like a mud flat. That is a jetty they are on?


Not a mud flat.... the Sabine jetties are very low profile and can be hard to see on higher tides.... usually, depending on wind,the channel side will be rough and the beach side looks calm like in the picture.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

For sale, slightly used High Dollar Everglades, Excellent condition, minimal use as the hours will show on Monitor. 
Really didn't use it that much selling for a Harley and Chaps


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I wonder why he took the boat cut if he was heading offshore.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Wow! Why didn't they mark the jetty with floating objects?


----------



## ltppowell (Dec 21, 2015)

RedXCross said:


> For sale, slightly used High Dollar Everglades, Excellent condition, minimal use as the hours will show on Monitor.
> Really didn't use it that much selling for a Harley and Chaps


"New keel guard."


----------



## O&G-HAND (Nov 27, 2017)

ltppowell said:


> "New keel guard."


Neah, he must have a Hambyâ€™s. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*lmao*



RedXCross said:


> For sale, slightly used High Dollar Everglades, Excellent condition, minimal use as the hours will show on Monitor.
> Really didn't use it that much selling for a Harley and Chaps


For sale, used only one time, High Dollar Everglades, Excellent condition, except the bottom. :headknock


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

JFolm said:


> I wonder why he took the boat cut if he was heading offshore.


Typically between the entrance at most jetties you will have some nasty wave action sometimes extending well beyond them. You can miss them by using the cut and going around. 
ANYTIME you go thru cut you had better be going faster than the tide flow IF you plan on controlling your boat, if running against it you can idle thru.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

ltppowell said:


> "New keel guard."


"Gel Coat recently compounded"


----------

